
Two Years After Raising $1.3M, System Shock Remaster Is on 'Hiatus' - git-pull
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1598858095/system-shock/posts/2115044
======
alex_young
Yet another Kickstarter burn. The winning formula is something like: 1) Prep
slick video, 2) Promise the moon, 3) Collect a bunch of cash, 4) Change your
email address.

